

Documents Reveal How the NSA Cracked the Kryptos Sculpture Years Before the CIA - swamp40
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/07/nsa-cracked-kryptos-before-cia/?cid=9651674

======
swamp40
This sculpture has always fascinated me. The fusion of art, mystery and
science - very powerful.

